# Sick Rooster



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

Our rooster, Nick Fury - yes, we are Avengers fans , a splash Marans was sitting on his breast, wings drooping when I went out to feed the gang today. When I picked him up, I could feel his keel bone and he felt really light. He was since been quarantined in the house. My son assisted in feeding him, combination of feed, water, and Duramycin 10 into a mash and used a syringe and tube to get him food. He did drink water (added vitamins/electrolytes) on his own, but I am wondering what else to do. Today would have been the last day of medication. Some of the birds had shown signs of sinusitis, which is why the Duramycin 10 was used. I am thinking of picking up some penicillin.

Any suggestions would be helpful. Our family is new to this and are learning everyday. Suggestions as to what to look for would be great.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Castilofa,

I'm a little bit confused. How long has Nick Fury been sick? Have you checked for an impacted crop? Does he make any noises when he breathes?

~Kimberly


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

TajMaCluckCoop said:


> Castilofa,
> 
> I'm a little bit confused. How long has Nick Fury been sick? Have you checked for an impacted crop? Does he make any noises when he breathes?
> 
> ~Kimberly


It has been about ten days. I have checked the crop and it does not feel impacted. He sometimes sounds rattily when breathing and has the occasional sneeze. The discharge does not have an odor, as described with coryza. I am thinking of switching antibiotics to something stronger. None of the other chickens have symptoms as of today.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

How is your Rooster now?


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

Used my coffee grinder to work feed into a powder for a paste that we have been feeding him. Using the rest of the Duramycin 10 until Saturday when we can get something else to try. 

Right now, he is fluffed when awake, sleeping a lot. He has water with vitamins in between. Every now and then I hear him sound like he is trying to crow. When he takes a breath out, he extends his neck out. Not every breath but often. Checked again for bound crop, do not feel any mass or obstruction. 

We keep an eye and hope for the best. Thx


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

After some further research on Nick's behavior, the extending of the neck when breathing, the shaking of the head, and what sounds like throat clearing, I believe that this might be gape worm. I mixed up a batch of Wazine 17 in water (1 oz/128 oz) and mixed that in with some cayenne pepper. He got a couple syringes full using some tubing directly and then he has treated water to drink freely. I am also going to worm the rest of the flock for prevention.

Let's hope this helps.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Castillof,
I hesitate to say much because I am NOT an expert. I have had 12 chickens for about 2 years so I'm still learning. I have learned a little: a layman's diagnosing ability is limited in knowledge and clouded by love for his birds and you have to treat the problem with the correct medicine. Often the medicine you need is not available to you, is beyond your scope of administering, or is very expensive. My GUESS on what is wrong with your bird would be Laryngotracheitis or LT. It is a virus, there is no quick fix medicine for it. We are seeing outbreaks of it and MG our area (CT) probably brought on by the heat. Please research those two illnesses and see what you think. Also, and I am not trying to be mean here, I'm trying to be helpful.... Wazine is NOT the correct medicine for deworming gapeworm. Wazine only works for round worms. Ivermectin is the correct medicine to treat gapeworm. Please use caution when tubing a bird-it is extremely easy to get liquid in the lungs causing additional difficulties. Again, I have no idea of your general animal experience you may certainly be very skilled with tubing--me not so much!

~Kimberly


----------



## Melina (Jul 16, 2012)

Try Denaguard...sounds like MG to me...its everywhere. Denaguard will cure this and prevent it in your other chickens. I would not hesitate..
you will have to order it online ...google it to find where its available. there is one major place that sells it. Well worth it to have it around.

I am in CT too and the UConn vet and techs told me its everywhere.
Melina
www.meetup.com/chickens1


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

MG is Mycoplasma Gallisepticum. I just searched for it to refresh my understanding of it. I can't link on my phone but search for "the poultry guide" it's a very informative read on both LT and MG


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like thank everyone for their advice during the last few days. However, poor Nick succumbed to his illness and passed. I will continue to monitor the rest of the group and hopefully, whatever it was won't spread.


----------

